# made to measure lids



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

does anyone know of a place where they make made to measure lids... i never wanted one but last week end a trip to the aquarium ment me comin home with a eel... at the mo its fine cos hes too small to escape... hes a tiny baby snowflake eel... but obviously as he grows he can escape so... need to invest in a lid.. but my tank is odd sized and you cant buy a already made lid for it... and obviously it needs to be a very snug fit so he cant get out... so anyone know anywhere that does them... either online or in the derbyshire area... 

ps the eel is gorgeous... a really cheeky chappy... hehe i love him


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Your best bet would be to contact a custom aquarium manufacturer, most usually have a range of aquarium cabinets and hoods on offer and many will deliver at a price.


----------

